# 508 dvr HD issues



## teetiger (Jan 12, 2008)

I think my 508 is about done. It has been giving problems lately and will freeze while watching a recorded show. Now today it lost all but 5 recorded shows but only shows 5 hours of recording time left. Is it worth trying to replace the HD or would it be better to just upgrade?


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

I would say yes, its probably about done. Not really worth fixing. You can get a 625 dual tuner for $130 at solidsignal.com or an HD non dvr for even less. Or got thru dish an do an upgrade.


----------



## teetiger (Jan 12, 2008)

"shadough" said:


> I would say yes, its probably about done. Not really worth fixing. You can get a 625 dual tuner for $130 at solidsignal.com or an HD non dvr for even less. Or got thru dish an do an upgrade.


Thanks. I had not considered a 625.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a 522 which is basically the same unit, sopposedly smaller HD. I love its ability to use dual mode, watch 2 different programs in 2 different rooms. or switch to single mode an use PIP, together w/ the PIP on the tv an watch 3 games at once.


----------



## augie (Nov 28, 2007)

I have two 508s, one of which is exhibiting similar behavior - large portions of recorded shows freeze, lose audio, etc.

I'm on the DISH maintenance plan, so once I've gone through all of the troubleshooting hoops I'm pretty certain that they'll send me a replacement unit, but like one of the above posters, I think this might be the event that pushes me into this century and making the switch to HD, in one room anyway.

Any idea what the receiver upgrade to a, say, 622 might run, going through DISH?


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

The only way to find out is call. Costs vary depending on your 'status' with the company, payment history and other factors. I know being on the service plan will help, a tech visit is $15, not sure about the dish upgrade but I guess the receiver upgrade will be at least $100 for a 722, $200 for 922.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

augie said:


> I have two 508s, one of which is exhibiting similar behavior - large portions of recorded shows freeze, lose audio, etc.
> 
> I'm on the DISH maintenance plan, so once I've gone through all of the troubleshooting hoops I'm pretty certain that they'll send me a replacement unit,


I'm not sure they have (or will ship) 508 replacements. If you go to a newer unit, you be charged a monthly DVR fee.

See if you can get a 508 off the web somewhere. I'm having some random freezes also, but so far I haven't lost any programs. I guess I really need to start shopping for a replacement and a way to get the stored programs moved.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Those owned 501/508/510 devices could be serviced well in term of bad hard drive; I mean testing it for bad sectors - run DOS [MHDD] or Windows[Victoria] programs what will REMAP bad spots (if it possible) and elongate a life of the DVR. Next your choice is to buy same HDD model and after very easy manipulation by MS tool - diskprobe (as I recall by memory) install it back. 
Actually I'm re-posting the well known technics from Yahoo Group dishmod.


----------

